# Group Builds - Creation of Sub Forums



## JKim (May 27, 2016)

Apologies to Wojtek and anyone else that is already working on this but... what is stopping the creation of the sub forum for our newest Group Build? Since the start of May, we've got nine builds and they are sitting in the main GB forum. Not a huge deal but it kinda feels like camping out in the living room while the bedroom is unavailable. There is also much less activity than is normal in this GB and I wonder if it is a product of not having the proper sub forum in place. Hopefully, we can get the situation rectified soon! I imagine that is is as simple as giving the right person(s) the appropriate administration/moderator privileges. Thanks for providing such a wonderful site!


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2016)

I need to access to the Admin Control Panel to create the new sub-forum. It is because the forum "tree" of sub-sections has to be modified. It is the only way to be done properly. Unfortunately , I can't access the ACP for some reason. The only man who can fix that is Horse. I sent him an e-mail some time ago but no reply so far. As a result nothing can be done as long as he can come and restore my access.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2016)

I was wondering when some mention of this might come up as I thought that Wojtek (or Eric) could do it. Seems not


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2016)

Well, I hope no-one leaves because of it, like some other dude did.


----------



## JKim (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation Wojtek! I was hoping that this post might be another avenue that could reach Horse so that he could grant the necessary privileges.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

we will get there in the end....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)

Probably yes..


----------

